# Paws In The Park - Sat 13th/Sun 14th September



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

If you are in the South-East of England and looking for something to do this weekend, come along to *Paws In The Park *- a fantastic dog event held at The Hop Farm, Paddock Wood, Tonbridge, Kent TN12 6PY.

There is an amazing programme of activities/events/shops etc all directed at dog owners. See website at Paws In The Park - The UK's largest outside annual dog show

SHWA(UK) will be there all weekend raising money to help us with vet/neutering fees, transport etc - and hopefully recruit some volunteers. Come along and say hello!

Mick


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I will be there on Saturday . My lot will be having a go at everything


----------

